# UMass/Boston Dispatcher II



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Dispatcher II
Institution:
*University of Massachusetts - Boston*

Location:
Boston, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
04/30/2019

Type:
Full-Time

*General Summary: *

The Dispatcher II will receive, review and transmit messages over a state and federal computer network, a fixed radio broadcast system, a police records management system and telephone, all under the rules and regulations of the Federal Communications Commission. Employees in this class operate radio transmitting and receiving equipment; maintain records and logs of messages; search files to obtain information; coordinate radio communications; and perform related work as required.

*Examples of Duties: *


Receive, review and transmit emergency and law enforcement communications from radio communications base station in accordance with the rules and regulations of the Federal Communications Commission;
Coordinate communications with Homeland Security Warning System, Federal Emergency Management Agency (FEMA) and Massachusetts Emergency Management Agency (MEMA);
Provide information via communications systems to law enforcement personnel who are engaged in major law enforcement actions;
Respond to requests for information from other law enforcement agencies;
Monitors various radio frequencies to receive, evaluate and forward information;
Operates radio transmitting and receiving equipment comprising a system of fixed stations and mobile units;
Maintains records and logs of information such as all messages received and transmitted and individuals or authorities to contact in emergency situations via computer aided dispatch (CAD) system;
Access Registry of Motor Vehicles (RMV) and Criminal Justice Information System (CJIS) records to assist Campus Police Officer's requests;
Activate the Campus Emergency Notification System (ENS) at direction of shift supervisor;
Apply campus security act (Clery Act) standards at the direction of shift supervisor;
Search files to obtain information in response to inquiries;
Coordinates all radio communications including emergency systems, relays messages and instructions to mobile or fixed stations concerned and operates public address systems and paging devices;
Check operating condition of equipment and reports malfunctions to the proper authority;
Observes, through a closed circuit television system, traffic movements and conditions such as accidents, fires and other hazards to ensure campus safety;
Perform other duties as assigned. 
*Qualifications: *

The incumbent must possess the ability to be certified by the Association of Public Safety Communications Officials (APCO) and must provide fingerprinting. The incumbent will be required to work a varied work schedule including but not limited to nights, weekends and holidays.


Knowledge of the proper telephone procedures for making and receiving agency calls;
Knowledge of the methods of operating mobile and fixed radio communications equipment;
Knowledge of the laws, rules and regulations governing radio communications equipment;
Ability to use proper English grammar, both orally and in writing, clearly and distinctly;
Ability to understand, explain and apply rules, policies, procedures and guidelines;
Ability to give and follow oral and written instructions;
Ability to gather information through questioning individuals;
Ability to assemble items of information in accordance with established procedures;
Ability to maintain accurate records;
Ability to establish and maintain harmonious working relationships with others;
Ability to deal tactfully with others;
Ability to adjust to changing situations to meet emergency requirements;
Ability to maintain a calm manner, make decisions and act quickly in stressful and emergency situations;
Ability to exercise sound judgment and discretion;
Strong commitment to customer service.
*Application Instructions: *

Please apply online with your resume, cover letter and list of three professional work references.

Review of candidates will begin following the application closing date.

Bi-Weekly Salary: $1,500.36.

40 Hour per week position.

*Application Information*
Contact:
University of Massachusetts - Boston

Online App. Form:
http://employmentopportunities.umb.edu/boston/en-us/job/500024?lApplicationSubSourceID


----------

